# fragmented eggs



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi

I have just had EC last Friday and got 6 eggs of which 5 fertilised.on day of ET (yesterday) i was told the 3 they left out had all fragmented so hence no ET.........Yet on my second period i could ring to start tx on FET for the two they froze.but surely if the 3 were no good the two will be no good either

Please need some advice??

Gutted Jan xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I think you are right that the other 2 could be the same but until they thaw them out they won't know. I am suprised they didn't  wait to freeze them until after ET or thaw them out as soon as they saw the state of the others as that would have saved you from going through more treatment.

Ruth


----------

